# Pro Bodybuilding Weekly 2008 Season Premiere



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

PBWâ??????s 2008 Season Premiere – Monday Night! 8pm EST Season #4 to open with Nasser El Sonbaty & Boyer Coe – Plus: â?????Pep Talkâ???? with Phil Heath â?????Pro Bodybuilding Weeklyâ???? begins its 4th season on Monday night with an expanded 90 minute format. Special guests will include the outspoken Nasser El Sonbaty, along with legendary [...]

*Read More...*


----------

